# How much space is required per alpaca?



## curious alpaca4 (Jul 17, 2015)

I really want 2 alpacas to raise and show for 4-H. My question is how much pasture space is adequate? Would an 18x 18 foot enclose work? That's 324 sq ft for both or 162 sq ft per alpaca plus an 8x 8 shed.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 18, 2015)

My guess is that would be fine, but they will graze it down very quickly and you will have to feed hay.


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah, I realized a little while ago that an 18x 18 pature would be WAY too small. I would need to have at least a 150x 150 ft pasture area.


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Jul 18, 2015)

Would the shed be fine though?


----------



## mocnarf (Nov 8, 2017)

I would go with a 12 by 12  3 sided shed.  This would also give you room to store a few bails of orchard grass.


----------

